# Cinelli Estrada Owners



## dodgem (Aug 25, 2006)

Been looking at purchasing a 2006 Cinelli Estrada.

Anyone that owns one of these bikes care to comment on how you have found it?

Any Cinelli owners have any general comments on the brand?

Thanks in advance for the information 


dodgem


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I l-o-v-e my Cinelli Starship. I bought an '01 frame brand new in '03 and haven't been disappointed at all. I built it up with 105 components and commute 30+ miles on it each day. I have nothing bad at all to say about the frame. 

The Estrada is a new frame for them and Cinelli dealers are few and far between. I think you will be hard-pressed to find very many people that can comment directly on that frame. Good luck.


----------

